# Filling Form 80 - Some help please



## h2c357 (May 23, 2010)

Hi,
I need to submit a completed form 80. I already filled online character assessment form but they asked for some detailed answers (like date of arrival which I left blank). Now my questions are:

1) Do I need to complete every question in form 80 or just the ones mentioned by the CO?

2) If there has been some change in my circumstances, do I put the update information (the address of one of my previous employers changed) on the form 80 or do I put the old details there and submit a 1022 along with it?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

almost every question which belong to you.
if case officer is assigned then you can send him an email stating that some change has occurred in information.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

instead of leaving it blank make it unknown wherever possible as they do not suggest leaving anything blank (for some reason even when they have the silliest of questions)


----------



## h2c357 (May 23, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> instead of leaving it blank make it unknown wherever possible as they do not suggest leaving anything blank (for some reason even when they have the silliest of questions)


Okay.
Now there's a question asking my proposed destination in Australia. I don't have the faintest of ideas of where I will be going. Should I randomly write any city there? I am thinking about writing Melbourne or Brisbane. Will I need to actually live there when I get there or is it just to fill up space and not leaving anything blank thingy? (The CO said I must write something there).


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

for the date i mentioned Jan11 which has been passed  , for city you can write any option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

h2c357 said:


> Okay.
> Now there's a question asking my proposed destination in Australia. I don't have the faintest of ideas of where I will be going. Should I randomly write any city there? I am thinking about writing Melbourne or Brisbane. Will I need to actually live there when I get there or is it just to fill up space and not leaving anything blank thingy? (The CO said I must write something there).


I think they ae trying to gauge how coherent your plans are. If someone has no clue where in Australia he wants to live, well, they would be one clueless applicant. Search SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site for jobs with your nominated occupation, then write down the city where you find the most jobs. There is an 'additional information' page at the end of the form. There you can write the explanation that your choice of destination is indicative only and the actual destination will depend on job opportunities. Best of luck!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Unknown for city. it has nothing to do with how coherent your planning is ..


----------

